# Montgomery Wards lawn edger



## badhearty (Mar 10, 2014)

I need a replacement blade for a model tpc 1934a edger. It is an electric model. The blade is approximately 7 inches. There are two holes in the center, they measure 2 inches apart on center. If someone has the exact measurements so that I can fabricate one, that would be helpful. Mine is severely worn down.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I checked Oregon and Stens...no luck. Sorry, you'll have to do some legwork if someone here can't answer you. It's an antique, and that may mean its NLA.


----------



## aflex (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Badhearty,

It will be a better idea to call the customer care or find if there is any distributor, else it will take ages to find one with the exact dimension.

Quality PCB design and manufacturing


----------

